# James Squire Hop Thief



## .DJ.

http://jamessquiredev.hollersydney.com.au/blog/?p=201



> Australian beer lovers will soon be able to tantalise their tastebuds by trying the latest winter limited release from craft brewer James Squire. _Hop Thief Ale_ is a smooth, deep amber brew featuring a unique blend of Australian hops to create an enticing floral bouquet. The third version of the popular limited release _Hop Thief _is again linked to the timing of the Australian hop harvest. The ale uses the late addition of hops to add a depth of aroma, flavour and complexity to the beer.
> 
> The _Hop Thief _limited releases all utilise unique hop varieties to highlight how hops can impact distinctively on the flavour of beer. The latest _Hop Thief_ uses all Australian grown hop varieties to reflect the innovative approach and achieve unique characters in the finished beer.
> 
> The creation of _Hop Thief_ was inspired by James Squires contributions to brewing in the early colony; Squire was the first successful grower of hops on Australian soil. _Hop Thief Ale_ takes its name from the fact that Squire was forced to steal a small quantity of horehound to brew his first batch of beer, due to the scarcity of hops in the early colony.
> 
> Tony Jones, Chief Brewer reveals: The hops we are using to create the latest version of _Hop Thief _are a combination of the well established Australian variety Pride of Ringwood, which is known primarily as a bittering hop, and the locally-bred aroma variety known as Southern Hallertau.
> 
> We have used hop flowers secured fresh from the 2009 Tasmanian harvest rather than using the commonly available pellet form and add them late in the fermentation process so we capture the floral flavours otherwise lost during boiling.
> 
> Jones explains the fermentation process: Instead of using a hop back which runs hot wort over the hop flowers, the team at the Malt Shovel Brewery will be using an original process to infuse the hops by circulating beer late in the fermentation, over the hops and back into the vessel. The piece of equipment they will be using to carry out the process has been affectionately dubbed the Hopperator.
> 
> James Squires _Hop Thief Ale_ is best enjoyed with spicy and flavoursome meat dishes or strong cheeses to balance out the bitterness of the beer making it perfect for savouring on a cold winters night.
> 
> Only 11,000 cases of the James Squire _Hop Thief Ale_ have been produced, so beer lovers should embrace the cooler months and take this opportunity to taste great Australian craft beer at its best.
> 
> James Squire _Hop Thief Ale_ is 5% ABV and will be available nationally in all good bottle shops from 8 June 2009 at a RRP of $57.99 per carton and RRP $18.99 per 6 pack ($59.99 & $19.99 in SA). It will also be available on tap in the James Squire Brewhouses in Sydney and Melbourne from the same date.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Do they release this every year?


----------



## brendo

peas_and_corn said:


> Do they release this every year?



Not sure if it is every year (althought I think it might be). there has certainly been previous releases under the same name/concept.

Brendo


----------



## jonocarroll

peas_and_corn said:


> Do they release this every year?





.DJ. said:


> The *third version* of the popular limited release _Hop Thief _is again linked to the timing of the Australian hop harvest.


They do seasonal releases every year, not necessarily the same each year. No better ideas for this season I guess. They should do the strong ale again :icon_drool2: 

I don't actually recall trying this one. I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## peas_and_corn

If you like passionfruit smacking you in the face, you'll love this one (well, presuming it's the same as last time I tried it)


----------



## matti

Ohhhh!
Thanks for the head up.


----------



## Swinging Beef

I really enjoyed this beer last year, and Im normally a pussy when it comes to hoppy beers.
My hop head wife thought it was the monkeys chunkeys, tho!


----------



## brendo

this one sounds darker than previous releases - i remember the first release which was lighter and more like an IPA i think.

Brendo


----------



## jonocarroll

peas_and_corn said:


> If you like passionfruit smacking you in the face, you'll love this one (well, presuming it's the same as last time I tried it)


 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## argon

nice... this one goe son the list then


----------



## hatchor

Do they change the hops with each release of hop thief according to what they feel like using, or what is 'in season'?

I have a feeling that in one of the previous releases they hopped with Simcoe and Columbus, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## T.D.

peas_and_corn said:


> If you like passionfruit smacking you in the face, you'll love this one (well, presuming it's the same as last time I tried it)



The last one did have some of those flavours, but reading that blurb I'd say this one will be very different. POR to bitter and Tassie Hallertau late in the boil. No American style hops (think the last one was a combo of Columbus and Simcoe). I am a little surprised that they didn't go for Galaxy, but I guess they may consider it too expensive at the moment. 

Tassie Hallertau is a lot different to previously used hops. Its much more subtle. I guess if you jammed enough in it'd do the trick though! From memory the "Hop Celebrator" that they used to have on tap at the Brewhouse was late hopped with Tassie Hallertau. It was a lovely beer. Here's hoping they are going for something similar! Wouldn't be surprised if its identical actually...


----------



## Pollux

I'll be grabbing a case....

This was the first beer I drank that wasn't Carlton Draught or Tooheys New.......Really opened my eyes.


----------



## bconnery

The first hop thief was Nelson Sauvin, maybe something else too but I am sure that it was NS. 
I loved it. 
The second one was more American, I think the hops mentioned above sound right from memory. I didn't think much of it myself.
I am looking forward to trying this one though. Nice to see them continuing to do limited release beers even if they don't always get it right, at least to my tastes...


----------



## Kai

Yeah, to my vague memory I enjoyed the first one (Nelson Sauvin). The second one (Columbus and Simcoe) I thoroughly enjoyed and bought a couple cases worth. The mandarin character from the simcoe was absolutely lovely. If they've made this one a bit darker then I wonder if it will draw a little similarity to Cascade's last first harvest... that was a really good beer.


----------



## Dave86

I had a feeling the first incarnation was a combo of NS and pacific hallertau. I had been brewing for a little while then but was absolutely gobsmacked by the passionfruit nose on this beer, I wasn't really sure that I liked it, but it was a revelation nonetheless.


----------



## jayse

Would be good if it is a bit darker and different in the malt but I have a feeling the 'deep amber' might be a little misleading, I am sure by deep they don't mean darker amber as in a amber ale we would expect. I'd put all the money I have on it being the same colour as before, I don't have any money so have nothing to loose in this bet :lol:


----------



## Kai

Dave86 said:


> I had a feeling the first incarnation was a combo of NS and pacific hallertau. I had been brewing for a little while then but was absolutely gobsmacked by the passionfruit nose on this beer, I wasn't really sure that I liked it, but it was a revelation nonetheless.




I have a feeling you're right. Too long ago and I suspect I drank it at the wheatsheaf. Always difficult to remember beers from a night there.


----------



## Aaron

Tried the new hop thief tonight at the Wheaty in Adelaide. It was surprisingly good and the bitterness was higher than expected. I recommend getting in to try it if you can.


----------



## brendanos

Kai said:


> If they've made this one a bit darker then I wonder if it will draw a little similarity to Cascade's last first harvest... that was a really good beer.



I just hope it's not like this year's First Harvest! Blergh! Well, at least it's bitter....


----------



## Katherine

I tried it on tap at the Squire Bar in Melbourne! It is quite bitter but YUMMY! I went back for more! And looking forward to it being available just down the road from my work! I couldnt pick the hop!


----------



## Interloper

peas_and_corn said:


> If you like passionfruit smacking you in the face, you'll love this one (well, presuming it's the same as last time I tried it)



Yep, that rings true of the one I had maybe 2 years ago? Very fruity and floral.

I liked it.


----------



## dpadden

Anyone know if this is on tap at James Squire in Sydney yet?


----------



## Katherine

It does not mention it on the website but it does not on the Melbourne one either and it was on tap there last week. So Im guessing it would be. Im sad I missed the Highwayman!


----------



## Renegade

Paddo said:


> Anyone know if this is on tap at James Squire in Sydney yet?



Yes Id like to know as well, planning on hitting the Redoak, then the JS bar on Saturday arvo.


----------



## Renegade

Easy enough - I just picked up the phone and asked if its on tap there now (ie Sydney JS Brewhouse), the answer was.... 



*"ABSOLUTELY" *


So there ya go, Sydneysiders. Ready to drink now, down at the wharf.


----------



## Pollux

mmmmm, I might have to get the wife to meet me there for lunch after work on Saturday...


----------



## .DJ.

I have a six pack sitting at my desk.. 

I wish it was 5pm...


----------



## bconnery

.DJ. said:


> I have a six pack sitting at my desk..
> 
> I wish it was 5pm...



http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/ :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pollux

DJ.....Where did you get it from???


I might swing by Camperdown cellars today on a roundabout route to the shops.


----------



## KingPython

So this is an Amber Ale, isn't?


----------



## Sentry459

Paddo said:


> Anyone know if this is on tap at James Squire in Sydney yet?


Had a pint there on Saturday night. Quite nice. Was slightly more bitter than what I was expecting, but that was in no way a bad thing. Will def pick up a case.


----------



## .DJ.

Pollux said:


> DJ.....Where did you get it from???
> 
> 
> I might swing by Camperdown cellars today on a roundabout route to the shops.


my brother is a rep for a wine company so goes to alot of bottlo's.. not sure which one though...


----------



## Pollux

Got it.

Camperdown cellars was a bust, the Parramatta Rd store was meant to get some yesterday, it didn't show......They are sure they will have it soon.

BUT

Vinatge cellars on Parramatta Rd in Stanmore has it, I grabbed a case and there is probably another 5 or 6 there.

It is quite bitter, there's a fruity taste too, can't quite identify it yet, might need some more sampling....


----------



## .DJ.

Had 2 last night from the bottle...

hard to describe but I thought it had a nice bitterness that wasnt backed up by any hop flavour.. a sort of nothing bitterness...

Nice, but not outstanding...


----------



## Sully

Picked up a 6pack today and having the first glass right now. Definate Passionfruit & Citrus with a sweet malt aftertaste. Haven't got the vocabulary when it comes to describing beer sorry, but those flavours definately stand out. I like it enough to go and buy a ctn.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## dpadden

Picked up a 6 pack at Cellarbrations in Crows Nest this arvo.....waiting to get home this arvo and give it a try :icon_cheers:


----------



## Renegade

Im counting down the hours until I get home from work, theres three of these in the fridge (neighbour threw a couple my way last night!)


----------



## captaincleanoff

I heard from my mate at First Choice that they have stacks of Hopthief in their storeroom, but can't sell it yet as they have not been given pricing!

He said this would be the same at all First Choice stores


----------



## Renegade

My neighbour got his from first choice. 

But he works there


----------



## Sully

captaincleanoff said:


> I heard from my mate at First Choice that they have stacks of Hopthief in their storeroom, but can't sell it yet as they have not been given pricing!
> 
> He said this would be the same at all First Choice stores




$17.99 6pk, $49.99Ctn @ First Choice, same as the rest of the Squires range there.


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> Picked up a 6pack today and having the first glass right now. Definate Passionfruit & Citrus with a sweet malt aftertaste. Haven't got the vocabulary when it comes to describing beer sorry, but those flavours definately stand out. I like it enough to go and buy a ctn.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



WTF Sully!!!

I go to yours and get fed red bottles of death FFS! Now I find out you've been holding out on the good stuff!! Obviously in some hidden compartment? Some mate you are! <_< 

Chappo :angry:


----------



## Renegade

Sully said:


> Picked up a 6pack today and having the first glass right now. Definate Passionfruit & Citrus with a sweet malt aftertaste. Haven't got the vocabulary when it comes to describing beer sorry, but those flavours definately stand out. I like it enough to go and buy a ctn.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Im not very good at it either. Just sitting down to one this minute. How would you describe that almost black coffee-like flavour ? Is that a dark grain flavour? 

OK Im worse at determining tastes obviously. It's OK, though, but I was expecting something more bitter.


----------



## Sully

Chappo said:


> WTF Sully!!!
> 
> I go to yours and get fed red bottles of death FFS! Now I find out you've been holding out on the good stuff!! Obviously in some hidden compartment? Some mate you are! <_<
> 
> Chappo :angry:




It was the closest thing I had to your favourite XXXX Gold...


Sorry... Bad Sully


----------



## technocat

Katie said:


> I tried it on tap at the Squire Bar in Melbourne! It is quite bitter but YUMMY! I went back for more! And looking forward to it being available just down the road from my work! I couldnt pick the hop!



I have had the same experience with Ironhouse Pale Ale where the hop aroma hangs in the glass well after drinking the beer but can't identify the hop. It is a lovely APA that one can get addicted to.


:chug:


----------



## RagingBull

got my passionfruitful ale at the north sydney drink good wine institution across the road from rag and famish... winter release? :S


----------



## chappo1970

Sully said:


> Sorry... Bad Sully




No use in crawling now shit lips. Next time your at Chaps Chaps and there's a free amorous lesbian show I'm sending you straight up to your room.  

Chappo


----------



## dpadden

back on topic huh? .......

finally got home to try this one out.....the first thing I thought was wow this tastes just like the anniversary ale watered down! 

Dont get me wrong this is a great little beer, clearly a very similar hop schedule to the Ann. ale in smaller amounts. Grain bill seems fairly stock standard with some good ol' aussie crystal sweetness in there.


----------



## dr K

My avid wait left a little dissapointment. Now, the beer is fine but pales against its predecessors.
HT1 was a kiwi pavlova, not certain about the bittering hop, I suspect Sticklebract but the redolence of Nelson Sauvin probably boosted the NZ hop industry by yards!!
HT2 was a very different beer, gorgeous herbaceous driven by Tomahawk, a great and unusual use of US hops.
HT3 is frankly, a bit BHP really, summed up I guess by a txt I got tonight "Some thief stole all the hops".
Fine beer, but......

K


----------



## bum

captaincleanoff said:


> I heard from my mate at First Choice that they have stacks of Hopthief in their storeroom, but can't sell it yet as they have not been given pricing!
> 
> He said this would be the same at all First Choice stores



I walked into my local First Choice tonight just as a bloke was walking in from out back with a case on his shoulder.

I found it to be quite an enjoyable beer but I second the calls suggesting it seems lacking on the hop front.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer

Personally and no disrepsect to others but I don't get any passionfruit flavours. It is a nice beer but nothing I would write home to mother about. When they talk about aussie hops (james squire) I think of POR and Galaxy. The latter being galaxy which has a nice passionfruit taste aroma but I just can't seem to pick up that flavour. Again a nice beer but just not what I was expecting.


BYB


----------



## kevo

A good beer, but not quite what I think I expected.

For me, there's something lacking...can't quite put my finger on what it is.

It's no drain pour, maybe I'm drinking it too cold....who knows?

Good, drinkable, enjoyable, but not what I had hoped for.

Was surprised to see this at 1st Choice also, hadn't expected to seee it for another week!

Kev


----------



## Sully

I enjoyed it thoroughly, however I found that more flavour to came through when its not too cold. I hadn't tried any of the previous releases so I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Bribie G

Had some at the JS pub in Sydney in February, it was about pint number six in the session after wading through the rest of the beer menu :beerbang: and was brewed on premises and was piped from the bright beer tank in the cold room. It was just a bit chill hazed and tasted flat and a lot like home brew in the sense of something we could all knock up fairly quickly and get out into the glass ASAP, but not a nice premium product like the IPA or the Pilsener. We took a vote and the next round was an IPA.


----------



## benny_bjc

hmmm.... 

just weighing up whether to just buy one bottle and try it, or a 6 pack, or a case....
It seems a lot of people are a bit dissapointed by it!
I certainly enjoyed the Commemorative Ale though.


----------



## Pollux

It is lacking in hop flavour, plenty of bitterness but no solid hop flavour to balance it.

Much prefer the commemorative TBH


----------



## benny_bjc

Pollux said:


> It is lacking in hop flavour, plenty of bitterness but no solid hop flavour to balance it.
> 
> Much prefer the commemorative TBH



Pitty.... I guess late hopping / flavour hopping bumps up the cost quite a bit!


----------



## Pollux

It may be due to the amount of heavily late hopped beers I have been drinking lately and as such my taste buds are fried.


----------



## kevo

> hmmm....
> 
> just weighing up whether to just buy one bottle and try it, or a 6 pack, or a case....
> It seems a lot of people are a bit dissapointed by it!
> I certainly enjoyed the Commemorative Ale though.



I don't think anyone is saying it's not an enjoyable beer. It is a tasty drop and i'm glad I have a few bottles left.

I think it's a bit like a concert or a movie you've really been looking forward to....what you get is never as good as how you imagined it.

Buy some, and not just a bottle, it's good, just not what I thought it would be. 

Kev


----------



## Bizier

I tried it today.

I know this is kind of stupid, but I prefered this to the 1020 anniversary deal because I was expecting less.

It was an attractive dark amber, though not amazingly malty as the colour might suggest (as only JS know how). There was a reasonably firm bitterness and large passionfruit aroma. I know that they might be following seasonally available hops, but it is daft to release this in winter, as it is a summer beer IMO.

I did enjoy it, but I won't be rushing out to buy the remaining stock.


----------



## Fourstar

My review in the 'whats in the glass (commercial)' Thread.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=469493

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jimmybee

i gotta say.. i like this beer, had quite a few tonight and enjoyed these alot, more than than the mega swill my mates like... a nice bitterness witha great malt flavour.

cheers jimmy


----------



## beersatan

Just had my first of these and like it.
To me, it tasted like a cross between a JS IPA and a Coopers. Don't mind either of them so suited me.
While drinking it I googled and found out that it's meant to be Pride early and late additions as well as Southern Hallertau.
Not my new favourite but I'm pretty happy to have five more to get into now.


----------



## benny_bjc

I don't see what's so secret about the blend of australian hops used .... there website clearly states what hops are used!


----------



## schooey

Got my hands on a case today. Being a POR boy, I have to say I probably prefer this over a LCPA... 

Nice aroma of citrus up front, passionfruit dominates, but there are hints of gooseberry and lemon zest in there. Some sweetish, bready malt aromas in the background in the background. Sweet malt on the tongue up front along with a big whack of passionfruit, lemon zest and a hint of caramel mixed in. Before the initial flavours disappear, the bitterness of the POR chimes in and lingers on the palate for a nice long clean finish.

I reckon it's pretty well balanced. I must admit I had my first one from the stubby on the wau home from the bottle-o.. B) , and it was pretty cold from the cool room... The second one I let warm on the bench a little and served it up in a pHat... huge difference! At the same price or better over LCPA, I reckon I'll be back for another box before it runs out. I enjoyed it


----------



## thanme

Anyone found this in WA?


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Cellarbrations in Willagee has it


----------



## whitegoose

NME said:


> Anyone found this in WA?



Picked up a 6 pack from the International Beer Shop last night in W Leederville. They only had like 3 6 packs left!

Cracked my first bottle ever last night - I was blown away. Absolutely delicious. Stunning.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I gave one to an old bloke in my motorbike club and he said after one sip "that's almost a stout that is"

He mustn't be used to beer with much body or flavour


----------



## sinkas

L_Bomb said:


> I gave one to an old bloke in my motorbike club and he said after one sip "that's almost a stout that is"
> 
> He mustn't be used to beer with much body or flavour



NO, its just indelible eveidence that the guy doesnt know what the **** he is talking about


----------



## MCT

sinkas said:


> NO, its just indelible eveidence that the guy doesnt know what the **** he is talking about


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bongchitis

Saw it at Campbelltown Dan Murphys so I bought 2 X 6 packs... I am glad I did.


----------



## MCT

You've got better eyesight than me BC, I was there yesterday and I didn't see it....
I hope they aren't the last 2. :icon_cheers:


----------



## JaffaMan

Very much enjoyed, loved the maltyness aswell as hop flavour.

Good winter brew.


----------



## manticle

MCT said:


> ....



OT - Is that Tom Waits in your avatar?


----------



## crundle

Aaron said:


> Tried the new hop thief tonight at the Wheaty in Adelaide. It was surprisingly good and the bitterness was higher than expected. I recommend getting in to try it if you can.



Just had one tonight at the Wheaty, and it was great. Never had such a hit of Grapefruit in a beer, was truly fantastic - I can still taste it an hour later.....

Crundle


----------



## Kai

schooey said:


> Got my hands on a case today. Being a POR boy, I have to say I probably prefer this over a LCPA...



Yep, if you're a POR boy then this beer is a pearler. With all the topics we had recently over what is the quintessential Aussie ale, I reckon this hop thief is like a ballsy standout of the style.


----------



## mb83

So does anyone want to have a crack at the recipe?
I'll be keen to have a crack at it once the weather warms up.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## BennyBrewster

Just had a 09 Hop thief back to back with a golden ale.

After the strong passion fruit flavor of the hop thief I was detecting mild citrusy almost orange juice like flavor in golden ale that I never noticed before.


----------



## daemon

Just trying this one now and I have to say that I'm under-whelmed. Initially as you pour it into the glass the colour looks stunning but the taste doesn't seem to back it it. It seems to be fairly thin and doesn't have the full flavour hit I had expected. For a seasonal release I was expecting there to be more of a malt flavour and greater hop flavour. Sure it's better than drinking TED or similar but at the same time I'm not going to rush out and buy it again.


----------



## Screwtop

Daemon said:


> Just trying this one now and I have to say that I'm under-whelmed.



+1 Think the hop theif may have stolen the hops for use in their IPA. Pickie buggers aren't we, way better beer than anything on offer here in OZ 10 years ago :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Kai

Screwtop said:


> +1 Think the hop theif may have stolen the hops.



The interesting thing is I said the same thing about the first hop thief when I had my first sample. Then a later bottle I had really smacked out on the Sauvin. Same with the current edition, I had no aroma other than some low level Prides yet other people are getting some pretty intense grapefruit character.


----------



## Screwtop

beer007 said:


> I don't see what's so secret about the blend of australian hops used .... there website clearly states what hops are used!




Hey BB where did you find this on the website? have searched for 20 min tonight to no avail. Would like to know what hops were used.

Screwy


----------



## Kai

Pride of Ringwood and Tassie Hallertau


----------



## Fourstar

Kai said:


> The interesting thing is I said the same thing about the first hop thief when I had my first sample. Then a later bottle I had really smacked out on the Sauvin. Same with the current edition, I had no aroma other than some low level Prides yet other people are getting some pretty intense grapefruit character.



Yeah the bottles ive had have been almost intesnly grapefruit on the nose. I spoke to thier distributaion manager (maybe) I think his name was Michael Jackson according to his card he gave out to somone at the good food and wine show. (There seems to be allot of them in the brewing world, I also got a card from a antipasti producer named Peter Petrelli a-la Heroes, but thats another story.) Michael believed it had Sterling and Galaxy in it. 2 completly different views compared to the OP.

I'd agree with Galaxy but this Southern Hallertau as per the OP? Ive never heard of it. Maybe Pacific Halleratu but thats not local, its from NZ. Anyone have any info on Southern Hallertau if that is the hop used with POR.

Cheers


----------



## schooey

From the site;

_This is the third release of the Hop Thief which previously featured the unique N.Z. variety Nelson Sauvin in version one and an interesting blend of U.S. hops in version two. The Hop Thief Ale of course is a liquid vehicle for educating beer drinkers about the plethora of flavours that can be introduced into beer by careful selection of hop varieties. This time we have reverted to all Australian developed & grown varieties. To be honest, until recently, locally grown hops did not show much variety, having heavily concentrated on growing the locally developed Pride of Ringwood bittering hop (a high resin but low aroma variety) for many years.
However over the last few years, no doubt fuelled by the growing craft brewing industry, many new aroma varieties are being developed & we have included some of these, plus utilised some POR flowers added late in fermentation via a device known as the Hopperator to craft our latest version of the Hop Thief Ale which hits the market in early June. This is full bodied, moderately bitter ale with an intriguing floral /fruity bouquet._

I could have swore I read on the site a couple of weeks ago something about 'Southern Hallertau' but I can't find it now...

edit: Found it;

_Tony Jones, Chief Brewer reveals: “The hops we are using to create the latest version of Hop Thief are a combination of the well established Australian variety Pride of Ringwood, which is known primarily as a bittering hop, and the locally-bred aroma variety known as Southern Hallertau.

“We have used hop flowers secured fresh from the 2009 Tasmanian harvest rather than using the commonly available pellet form and add them late in the fermentation process so we capture the floral flavours otherwise lost during boiling.”_


----------



## benny_bjc

The first few bottles I opened had a really strong passionfruit aroma then I opended some more from the same 6 pack a few days later and it was not the same. Less aroma. Then Yet again another one had a very tropical fruity / almost breakfast juice like aroma.

Nice but not great! 

On the other hand the commemorative ale was great!

I prefer the hop thief over the cascade first harvest though... 

the first harvest was nice and BITTER with resiny hop bitterness but lacks any sort of hop flavour to back it up. I guess we have to go back to our homebrew to satisfy our hop addictions!


----------



## clean brewer

I this is what you were looking for Screwy:



> The third version of the popular limited release _Hop Thief _is again linked to the timing of the Australian hop harvest. The ale uses the late addition of hops to add a depth of aroma, flavour and complexity to the beer.
> 
> The _Hop Thief _limited releases all utilise unique hop varieties to highlight how hops can impact distinctively on the flavour of beer. The latest _Hop Thief_ uses all Australian grown hop varieties to reflect the innovative approach and achieve unique characters in the finished beer.
> 
> The creation of _Hop Thief_ was inspired by James Squires contributions to brewing in the early colony; Squire was the first successful grower of hops on Australian soil. _Hop Thief Ale_ takes its name from the fact that Squire was forced to steal a small quantity of horehound to brew his first batch of beer, due to the scarcity of hops in the early colony.
> 
> Tony Jones, Chief Brewer reveals: The hops we are using to create the latest version of _Hop Thief _are a combination of the well established Australian variety Pride of Ringwood, which is known primarily as a bittering hop, and the locally-bred aroma variety known as Southern Hallertau.
> 
> We have used hop flowers secured fresh from the 2009 Tasmanian harvest rather than using the commonly available pellet form and add them late in the fermentation process so we capture the floral flavours otherwise lost during boiling.



Page here....


----------



## O'Henry

beer007 said:


> The first few bottles I opened had a really strong passionfruit aroma then I opended some more from the same 6 pack a few days later and it was not the same. Less aroma. Then Yet again another one had a very tropical fruity / almost breakfast juice like aroma.
> 
> Nice but not great!
> 
> On the other hand the commemorative ale was great!
> 
> I prefer the hop thief over the cascade first harvest though...
> 
> the first harvest was nice and BITTER with resiny hop bitterness but lacks any sort of hop flavour to back it up. I guess we have to go back to our homebrew to satisfy our hop addictions!



I agree. I had the Cascade tonight as my local Dan Murphy's was sold out of Hop Thief (and seemed to have removed the space on the shelf already) and it was very disappointing on hop flavour. Wasn't at all what I expected from reading reviews and the like about it. 

Hop Thief was great though it seems there are some differences between the batches. I had a very fruity few bottles on Saturday. Had it on tap last week in Sydney and it seemed much more restrained. I had just had two pints of JSGA though, so perhaps my palate was tainted...


----------



## Scruffy

Daemon said:


> Just trying this one now and I have to say that I'm under-whelmed. Initially as you pour it into the glass the colour looks stunning but the taste doesn't seem to back it it. It seems to be fairly thin and doesn't have the full flavour hit I had expected. For a seasonal release I was expecting there to be more of a malt flavour and greater hop flavour. Sure it's better than drinking TED or similar but at the same time I'm not going to rush out and buy it again.



Are you a merkin?


----------



## benny_bjc

beer007 said:


> The first few bottles I opened had a really strong passionfruit aroma then I opended some more from the same 6 pack a few days later and it was not the same. Less aroma. Then Yet again another one had a very tropical fruity / almost breakfast juice like aroma.
> 
> Nice but not great!
> 
> On the other hand the commemorative ale was great!
> 
> I prefer the hop thief over the cascade first harvest though...
> 
> the first harvest was nice and BITTER with resiny hop bitterness but lacks any sort of hop flavour to back it up. I guess we have to go back to our homebrew to satisfy our hop addictions!




Oh and not to mention overpriced!!! $25 for 6 pack of cascade.... nothing special and in a 330ml bottle!!!

I can get Coopers Vintage for about $22 and that is a masterpiece of a beer.... and in 375ml


----------



## O'Henry

So, word is the thief is already sold out. Has anyone else heard this? I have called several bottle shops and one said the distributor has sold out...


----------



## MCT

Campbelltown Dan Murphy's still has some if your chasing, saw 'em there today.


----------



## matti

I picked up a six pack from Dan Murphys A macarthur Square today.
They won't be there long.  

On my second bottle and at first I found it too dry and too bitter with harsh floral nose.
A bit of hot tandoory for dinner to clear the sinuses and the perception changed all together.
A nice bitterness with residual sweetness and a floral aroma of Nelson Sauvin coupled with some mysterious decoction that makes you ask for more.

Nice ale but two is enough., Very sweet after the intial Bitterness have dulled you senses.


----------



## mwd

Picked some up today and a 6 pack of the IPA.

Must say I enjoyed the Master more than the apprentice.

Better if it is served not too chilled IMO.

bit more aroma in the hop thief though.


----------



## tazman1967

Try.....POR for bittering. Tasmanian Hallertau for flavouring, late addition of galaxy
Cheers


----------



## matti

tazman1967 said:


> Try.....POR for bittering. Tasmanian Hallertau for flavouring, late addition of galaxy
> Cheers


yep
I just don't know all the hops so I just went with what the pallet told me.
:blink:


----------



## JaffaMan

I managed last weekend to get a 6 pack from the new 1st Choice in Wodonga, Didnt look like there was much left.


----------



## Phoney

I picked up a 6 pack yesterday at the Malborough hotel in Newtown (sydney), they have plenty left. My mate described it as "like sex with the olsen twins" :lol: I reckon it's good but far from the best beer ive ever had.


----------



## Fourstar

phoneyhuh said:


> I picked up a 6 pack yesterday at the Malborough hotel in Newtown (sydney), they have plenty left. My mate described it as "like sex with the olsen twins" :lol: I reckon it's good but far from the best beer ive ever had.



I never knew sex with a skeleton and its healthy twin was that great?! :unsure:


----------



## thanme

Nabbed a carton yesterday from Vintage Cellars for $50. Apparently they have "new stock" this week.


----------



## Pollux

Vintage cellars at Norton plaza in Leichhardt has HEAPS on display and more in the coolroom, seems the Italians around here don't take to it much, every time I have found some, it has been there, and normally months after release.


----------



## parrja

Bought a six pack from Greenwood Village Bottleshop.

Liked the first one, but after a few I'm not that interested. Tried it a bit warmer that didn't improve things either. I guess I just don't like the type of hops. 

Good to see the local is expanding its "Foreign/Specialty section" though!


----------



## Fents

just cracked one, bit light on in the galaxy dept for me. well balanced tho but would prefer a HH ESB anyday over this.


----------



## bum

Isn't this one POR and Southern Hallertau?

Either way, I had another recently and found the aroma was much more restrained than the ones I had early on. I wonder if this one fades quickly in the bottle?


----------



## milkman

This is probably my least favourite of their seasonal realease (fave being the real strong ale they did)
Tastes a bit like a big bowl of fruit salad made at christmas, and am eating it cold out of the fridge a couple days later. Might suit that weather a little better?

BUT is is called Hop Theif, and has "pronounced" hops all over the label, so I can't complain.

One or two are ok, and it went particularly well with the apple turnover I jsut had


----------



## milkman

This is probably my least favourite of their seasonal realease (fave being the real strong ale they did)
Tastes a bit like a big bowl of fruit salad made at christmas, and am eating it cold out of the fridge a couple days later. Might suit that weather a little better?

BUT is is called Hop Theif, and has "pronounced" hops all over the label, so I can't complain.

One or two are ok, and it went particularly well with the apple turnover I jsut had


----------



## Muggus

_Finally_ got around to giving this bad boy a try.
Aroma is nice enough, fruity, smells almost like pineapple straightup.
Looks good in a glass too.
Probably let down by the body I reckon...not enough of it, not enough bitterness, not enough hops, not enough malt. 
Yeah, there's flavour in there, but it certainly doesn't feel like a theif has stolen my hops and put them in a beer...now THAT would be a beer!


----------



## Fourstar

Muggus said:


> Probably let down by the body I reckon...not enough of it, not enough bitterness, not enough hops, not enough malt.



Did we have the same beer? the JS Hop thief is usually laden with malt and rather malt rich to backup the hops. trying to work out a recipe/clone for the malt id say they had at least 10% Munich and 10% crystals.


----------



## saccarin63

Fourstar said:


> Did we have the same beer? the JS Hop thief is usually laden with malt and rather malt rich to backup the hops. trying to work out a recipe/clone for the malt id say they had at least 10% Munich and 10% crystals.


vienna


----------



## thanme

I am 100% in love with this beer. Is that weird? 
I'm having a hard time not drinking it. Something about it grew on me after the first 2, now I'm hooked.


----------



## Fourstar

mickey eyes said:


> vienna



Nice place aint it


----------



## MCT

:icon_offtopic: But when did the hop Thief start first come about? I used to work in a bottle shop, and I'm almost certain that I remember the rep giving me a sixer of hop thief in about 2002, maybe early 2003. I thought I saw someone post that this was only the 4th annual release.
I remember that beer as being totally brutal, but at that stage I didn't really know what I was tasting.

Just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## thanme

The first time I had was 2004 I think. I remember it being different to this years batch, but at the same time, my tastes have developed quite a bit since then


----------



## mkstalen

Had a couple of pints of the new 2012 Hop Thief last week.
Really fruity. Thought it was Galaxy and or Cascade. But I'm pretty crap at picking hop flavours.

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## Edak

stienberg said:


> Had a couple of pints of the new 2012 Hop Thief last week.
> Really fruity. Thought it was Galaxy and or Cascade. But I'm pretty crap at picking hop flavours.
> 
> Anyone else tried it?


Where did you find it? I havent seen it. Would like to try it as the last time i saw it was back in 2006


----------



## ben_sa

I had a few pints of it at the dublin hotel at glenelg (for amd sa people interested)

Deeeeelish. Im no expert on picking flavours either but my guess was also galaxy... Maybe cascade or even nelson sauvin?


----------



## donburke

ben_sa said:


> I had a few pints of it at the dublin hotel at glenelg (for amd sa people interested)
> 
> Deeeeelish. Im no expert on picking flavours either but my guess was also galaxy... Maybe cascade or even nelson sauvin?




chuck told me they use NS in it


----------



## Judanero

They've got it on tap at the Del in Newcastle at the moment.

Tried it about a week ago for the first time, not a bad drop... promised the mrs I was only going to have a couple.. Can only vaguely remember her picking me up. :lol:


----------



## Baulko Brewer

IIRC, Hopthief IV is a keg only release this time. It will only be found in certain pubs, (and none near me  . I loved Hopthief II


----------



## mkstalen

I had it at the 3 Monkeys on George St, Sydney.
Found this from the brewer:


Hops are Citra, Simcoe and Stella/Steller (Tassis hop).

Only on tap, couldn't get enough Citra to do a bottle run.


----------



## piraterum

stienberg said:


> I had it at the 3 Monkeys on George St, Sydney.
> Found this from the brewer:
> 
> 
> Hops are Citra, Simcoe and Stella/Steller (Tassis hop).
> 
> Only on tap, couldn't get enough Citra to do a bottle run.





I had this on tap at the 3 Monkeys on George St, Sydney too. It's a well balanced beer with plenty of malt and hop flavour. If not a huge fan of this kind of hop flavour though - it's got a strong passionfruit / grapefruit taste about it. 


James Squire Hop Thief IV
The Hop Thief, or should we say Hop Thieves, are a series of beers released sporadically by James Squire whenever they feel like going on a hop splurge. Each one has featured a different blend of hops, often newly released, and this is no different. Based around the American Pale Ale style, the hops are a blend of the powerful Aussie variety Stella and Americans Citra and Falconers Flight, itself a blend of several punchy hop varieties. The latter two are used for some serious dry-hopping action to impart plenty of citrus and grapefruit aromas over what the brewers tell us is a rich deep amber malt base. Delicious with a big steak too, apparently.

Available: 

Portland Hotel
And at James Squire Brewhouses across the land (draught only)
Style: American Pale Ale
Strength: 5.0%
Bitterness: 35 IBU

http://craftypint.com/beer/beer/james-squire-hop-thief-iv/


----------



## bmarshall

Omg!
After a day at the races drinking CUBs finest, I had two pints of hop theif and I was in heaven.
The best JS beer easily. Most of the blokes i was at the races with didnt agree! They were happy drinking mega swill!


----------



## Edak

wait wait, is hop thief still around? I would have thought that last years was out of date now..


----------



## Darrens

Yeah, was drinking it at the 3 Monkeys in Sydney ( George Street ) last weekend.... Lovely drop...


----------



## technobabble66

Woohoo - Hop Thief's back! 
This was my *gateway beer* - got me interested in craft brewing many years ago. Obviously it (& my tastebuds) changed since then, but i'd still be very keen to try this incarnation.
I'm actually currently brewing a replica of the one i most loved - a Simcoe+ Columbus combo. (I just cannot seem to get the hops impact in the flavour i recall from the original JSHT  )


----------



## Bribie G

In 2009 I drank it in the JS pub at King St Wharf that used to be there, best beer of the session. Might see if it's in bottles anywhere.


----------



## Byran

Its on tap at The Warren View Hotel in Newtown, Sydney pretty much forever. Not sure why that is..... But its pretty nice from the tap!


----------



## technobabble66

Bribie G said:


> In 2009 I drank it in the JS pub at King St Wharf that used to be there, best beer of the session. Might see if it's in bottles anywhere.


I believe from researching/snooping:
2009 was POR for bittering & Southern Hallertau (now Helga?) flowers for flavour/aroma, plus the SH flowers in a late-fermentation hopback process they devised. Little sharper on the bittering, i thought, but still a fantastic beer.

I just checked my notes - the one i loved was the 2006 batch (#2).

Unfortunately they supposedly couldn't get enough of the Citra this year for making a bottle release. Bugger!


----------



## bmarshall




----------



## Droopy Brew

Just had my first taste of this beer at the Brisbane Casino Kitty bar a couple of days ago.
I was impressed, great hop punch. Best JS I have tasted by a fair way. Of course it helps that it was draught.
Looks like they have gone back to the Simcoe / Columbus blend again- unless they are recycling their tap heads.


----------



## Trevandjo

Anyone tried the new Hop Thief 7? That may explain where all the Galaxy and Mosaic have gone.


----------



## peas_and_corn

Hmm, I'll have to give that a try. Sounds like a nice combination.


----------



## Brew Forky

Trevandjo said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1426072352.688834.jpg
> Anyone tried the new Hop Thief 7? That may explain where all the Galaxy and Mosaic have gone.


Yeah, I gave it a run off tap with a glass of HT6 beside it. I was unable to pick the hops, but the HT7 had more body, smoother and more bitter than HT6. I was full of anticipation of their new creation, but was a bit deflated because it was as they say in Thailand, "same, same but different". In saying that, HT7 is a better drop than HT6.


----------



## chrisluki

I did a side by side 6 vs 7 the other week and thought that maybe 6 was better by a smidge. Thought it had a bit more too it and that 7 was slightly dumbed down.

Would love to taste it before it gets pasteurised too.


----------



## DU99

have to get a few and trial


----------



## Tahoose

Something about the new hop thief popped up on my Facebook today, looking forward to trying it however I think I'm starting to tire of galaxy.

Which might be a good thing as I don't have to stress about it being hard to obtain.


----------



## paulyman

Will try and grab a 6 pack to compare to my Mosaic IPA. I am hoping I will finally have a brew I can honestly say is better than a commercial example). I haven't experienced this yet, although my Hop Thief 6 clone was close.


----------



## Bribie G

Today I bought a six of Hop Thief seven from The Northern Star Hotel on Beaumont Street Newcastle. They are a big JS pub with every single one of their beers on tap, not a VB in sight and they go through a swag of product. Got it home and it's bloody delicious, nicest bottled beer I've had for a while.
I don't find it dumbed down personally, unlike others such as Golden Ale or Amber. Long smooth sweetish finish, lovely aroma.

For a mere five percent beer it tastes more like a 6.5 percent AIPA.

Noice.


----------



## SBOB

Bribie G said:


> Today I bought a six of Hop Thief seven from The Northern Star Hotel on Beaumont Street Newcastle. They are a big JS pub with every single one of their beers on tap, not a VB in sight and they go through a swag of product. Got it home and it's bloody delicious, nicest bottled beer I've had for a while.
> I don't find it dumbed down personally, unlike others such as Golden Ale or Amber. Long smooth sweetish finish, lovely aroma.
> 
> For a mere five percent beer it tastes more like a 6.5 percent AIPA.
> 
> Noice.


you could have visited Dan Murphy's and got them for $10 at the moment


----------



## trhr

If you're in Brisbane CBD, they have Hop Theif on tap always at ZI Bar, 308 Edward St. (It's underneath the backpackers next to downunder bar).
Good for the lunch special, 12 bucks for a steak and a pint of Hop thief!


----------



## madpierre06

Yeah, but is it a decent steak?


----------



## trhr

Not as bad as you'd think. 
Definitely edible.


----------



## time01

Agreed redman, I usually get the fish and chips which is quite nice


----------

